# Lease Contract Question



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

I am offering one of my horses up for half- lease. I have already talked with and met the interested party and we have agreed on stipulations such as tack, riding time, musnt leave the property, etc.

I am meeting her on Friday to go over the contract I draw up. My question is- how do I go about writing up the contract? Can I write it myself or do I need someone official to do it?

Apologies if this is a dumb question. Just want to make sure I do it RIGHT.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

no it doesn't have to be someone official. it can just be you. try googling lease forms. i bet you can find one to go off of.


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks RoperChick! I did and I found a perfect one. Appreciate it!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

make sure when you and the other person signs it you have witness sign it so you are cover you could go as far as having it notary do it


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

make sure it is compatible with laws in your state.


----------

